# How high do you fill a 5 gallon pail?



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I would look at a gallon milk jug full line and take an empty one and fill it with water to that line five times and dump them into a bucket. I would use that as my full line.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

On the ones I have it is to the top reinforcement extrusion, which is about an inch plus down from the top.


----------



## rweakley (Jul 2, 2004)

I don't worry about it, I just fill jars till it's empty and then count the jars.


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

Seems to me milk like honey is bottled by weight and not by volume, I could be wrong. Jim


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

LOL. The volume of a gallon of water is the same as the volume of a gallon of honey. The weights differ; water is about 8.3 lbs, honey is about 12 lbs. Use a gallon milk jug or a gallon iced tea pitcher or any container that's holds a gallon of liquid anything. Pour 5 of them into the bucket and mark the top of the liquid; that'll be 5 gallons of any liquid you put in that bucket.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

12lbs per gallon is average, so just find out what 5 gallons is on the bucket and you're golden.


----------



## Dale_3rd (May 11, 2012)

Most of the buckets I've used have had the first rib as the nominal fill line, i.e., on a 5 gal bucket the first ring on the outside should be very near 5 gallons, same on the 1 gal. pails I've used. 

My 2¢.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?195008-pounds-of-honey-per-gallon

Are you selling it in 5 gal buckets? To be correct you should weight it not that anybody does.


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

> I don't have a good scale to use


use what you got ,try weighing a gallon and a half of water 
what ever your scale says should be close to what a gallon of honey weighs


----------



## Nantom670 (Jul 29, 2011)

When I buy a qt of honey around here, it says it weights 44oz. If that is so 4 x 44= 176oz divided by 16oz=11 lbs.
11 lbs per gallon x 5 = 55 lbs.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

tommyt said:


> use what you got ,try weighing a gallon and a half of water
> what ever your scale says should be close to what a gallon of honey weighs


Why not just weigh the honey?:scratch:


----------



## the kid (Nov 26, 2006)

Bsweet said:


> Seems to me milk like honey is bottled by weight and not by volume, I could be wrong. Jim


were do you buy milk by the pound ???? I have seen milk sold by the 8 ounce but that is not weight ,, it is fluid ounce not pound ounce ,and would be a cup, a pint , quart , half gal ,, gal


----------



## the kid (Nov 26, 2006)

""""""""use what you got ,try weighing a gallon and a half of water what ever your scale says should be close to what a gallon of honey weighs """""""""" 

a gal of water is some place around 8.34 pounds a gal of honey is 12 pounds
if your sell honey by the pound you better buy a scale ,, or your headed for a unhappy non-repeat buyer ..


----------

